# Comprar espuma da ISS da Davis VP2



## geoair.pt (21 Abr 2010 às 12:06)

Viva,
Como o título indica, alguém me sabe indicar uma loja, de preferência on-line, que possa encomendar a espuma preta que isola a ISS da VP2.
Estive a ver ontem a minha e está um pouco 'deformada' e como tal queria trocá-la.
Já encontrei no archer-trading, mas só de portes são $28us quando o artigo custa $4us...
A peça em questão é esta:





A única hipótese de minimizar os custos de envio deste vendedor é se fôr enviado mais algum artigo.Há alguém que esteja a equacionar mandar vir algo de lá?
Cumps,
Jorge


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2010 às 12:39)

Na melhor das hipóteses é melhor tentar saber que tipo de espuma é, talvez até exista em lojas mais básicas por cá.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Abr 2010 às 12:53)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva,
> Como o título indica, alguém me sabe indicar uma loja, de preferência on-line, que possa encomendar a espuma preta que isola a ISS da VP2.
> Estive a ver ontem a minha e está um pouco 'deformada' e como tal queria trocá-la.
> Já encontrei no archer-trading, mas só de portes são $28us quando o artigo custa $4us...
> ...



Na minha opinião não compensa mandares vir um material tão barato e de uma função tão básica como esse.

A tua espuma está tão deformada que já não faça isolamento ? Acho difícil chegar a esse ponto. A minha tem mais de 2 anos, foi mexida várias vezes e continua como nova.

De qualquer forma, tenta arranjar esse material numa loja comum de ferragens aí perto. Não me parece nada compensatório encomendares do estrangeiro um material tão barato. Quando muito, numa das tuas vindas a Lisboa, podes passar pelo representante da Davis em Linda-a-Velha, a loja Gestel. Certamente terá esse acessório.


----------



## geoair.pt (21 Abr 2010 às 13:25)

Obrigado pelas dicas.
De facto tenho de ver bem hoje se a espuma estará a ponto de ser substituída. Ontem, já não tinha condições de iluminação adequadas, mas foi o que me pareceu, que já estava um pouco deformada...
Cumps,
Jorge


----------

